# Solicito diagrama de microondas Emerson: mwg9111sl y del GE: Je635



## jesus25121974 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola estimados amigos del foro un placer saludarle por medio de la presente solicito los diagramas esquemáticos de los microondas. Emerson: mwg9111sl y del Ge: Je 635.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2014)

http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/microondas/ 
los hornos son todos muy similares ,quizás alguno de esos modelos te pueda servir de guia.

también podrías buscar por aquí 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------

